# Got Tobiano Pintos?



## Maxi'sMinis (Aug 14, 2008)

Do you have the Tobianos, would love to see the stallions, mares but also the baaaabies!

Please share




your lovelies with us. :love :love :love

Show pix if you have some!!!

Here is Bud my sorrel Tobiano. RFM Scouts Its 5 OClock Somewhere


----------



## EAD Minis (Aug 14, 2008)

* Hello!! Well i have a Tobiano (I beieve havnt tested him yet). He's bred by mona stone of Last Chance miniatures and born at TimberYork Farm, he is currently 29"-30" and is supposed to mature at 32" or so. He has some GREAT movement on him and I really cant wait to drive him some day. I am so lucky to have this guy I just love him. I will try to get some pictures of him today for you because hes clipped atm. But hear are a few from last week. *

TimberYorks Silver Bullet

Silver Pinto 2007 Colt.


----------



## Margaret (Aug 14, 2008)

This is an 08 colt that also carries the champagne gene.

I have been told he is an Overo/Tobiano pinto on splashed white.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 14, 2008)

Alpha Farms Magical Melody ASPC 43" Yearling Classic Filly sired by Buckeye WCF Classical Magic (congress champion and congress champion producer, a King Lee son) and out of Buckeye WCF Bobcat Melody a world GRAND champion and congress champion.

Kitty











Alpha Farms Magical Debut ASPC 42" 3 year old Classic gelding, paternal sibling to Kitty above. Congress Res GRAND Champion, 4X Congress Champion and H.O.F (2007, shown by From The Heart Farm).


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Aug 14, 2008)

I believe Rain is a tobiano but im not quite sure.

http://s224.photobucket.com/albums/dd154/X...nt=DSCN1546.jpg


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 14, 2008)

Do I have tobies? It would be easier to show you the horses who aren't tobies! Here's my crew, all ASPC:






Happy Hooligan OK - Foundation certified Classic Stallion, Over. Heterozygous Tobiano/Homozygous Black






Kimble's Sweet Sue - Foundation Mare. Not tested yet, but highly probable she's homozygous. All foals have been tobies.






Country Star Rosie Flores - Classic Mare, Over. Heterozygous Tobiano/LWO negative

Pinto World Champion Hunter Pony Mare






Heaven's Gate Special Design - Foundation Mare. Not tested yet.

Pinto World Champion Hunter Pony Mare






Pondering Oaks Sweet N Lo - Foundation Mare. Homozygous Tobiano. Out of Sweet Sue.






Pondering Oaks Hooligan Moonshine - Foundation certified Classic Stud Colt. By Happy Hooligan OK and out of Sweet Sue. Shows all the markers of homozygous tobiano, not tested yet.






Pondering Oaks Fashionably Late - Classic Mare. Out of Country Star Rosie Flores and by Bar G's Rock E Fashionable Ladys Esquire, HOF and Congress Grand/Reserve Grand producer.

I think that's it; at least, all the ones I own.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 14, 2008)

Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance, your guy is most definitely tobiano! And I suspect a little sabino and/or splash.. Very cute boy!










Here's our "tobianos", use quotations as they're not 'true' tobianos as they also have overo patterns (sabino, splash) coming into play as well..

Phoenix, one of 2008 babies











Sweet Tart, one of our broodmares, her other side is completely white










Our little orphan gal, 2 years old now, buckskin pinto:






Tango, another broodmare, we suspect frame may be involved on her patterns with the funky blaze and the blue eyes






This was my first miniature mare Star, she was a bay tobiano.. Unfortunately lost her to colic last year:






And last but not least is Electra, chestnut tobiano, now she may be classified as a "true" tobiano as she has no facial white, color over both flanks, 4 white legs and the colored chest shield, all classic signs of a "true" tobiano.. Her dam is Star above and her sire is a solid buckskin..


----------



## MissMolly (Aug 14, 2008)

Here are my two. Chloe and Happy. All in there woolies, I really need to get there summer pictures on photobucket!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Aug 14, 2008)

This is my new boy. Havencrofts phantom Warrior. He tested Homozygous for tobiano. Has one blue eye. Tested neg for LWO+. Probably is splash and sabino too.

Robin


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Aug 14, 2008)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance, your guy is most definitely tobiano! And I suspect a little sabino and/or splash.. Very cute boy!


Okay, thanks! thank you. Pheoenix is adorible too! I love his nose.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Aug 14, 2008)

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y228/Robi...ntomhead5-1.jpg

Better view of my Phantom's facial markings.

Robin


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 14, 2008)

Since you didn't specify the "size" tobianos you wanted to see, I am showing my "big" girl! Her name is Beauty, and she is the most amazing horse you could ever know!!!!


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a couple tobi's too!!

First~Is our mare Bella-Bred for 2009 so hope to have another tobi






Then we have Fancy~who we believe is a genetic tobi as she has never had a solid foal





And then the foal I have been waiting for....for years!! My Buckeroo grandson out of Fancy!!






I also have Fancy's filly from last year who is a tobi with the greying gene from daddy...






And we also have our new guy coming soon and he is a Lutes Komo Dandy grandson by MMS In Komos Wildest Dreams who has National Champion driving horses on both sides of his pedigree.


----------



## TTF (Aug 14, 2008)

ONE HERE!





Our stallion "Max" (Sequoia Mime's Maximum Overdrive) is Tobiano and Splash pinto, and we love him!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh MY! Luv 2 Ride!! I love your BEAUTY.... nooooo wrong word.... I ADORE her!

I have been thinking of getting a full size horse and would love one that looked just like her!

Robin


----------



## CheyAut (Aug 14, 2008)

there are other pinto genes in there, too, but here are my tobianos...

My mare Landrys Cowboys Diamonds & Rubys (Ruby)











My Arab Pony mare CheyAuts Starlit Fireflly (Calista)











My mare Mini Magic's Lady Casino (Casi)











My colt (for sale) CheyAuts Jackpot Mojo (Jackpot)











My filly CheyAuts Perfect Attraction (Sierra)











My filly CheyAuts Cowboy Diamond Solitaire (Solitaire)











My stallion Late Attraction by Cochise (Tracker)


----------



## CheyAut (Aug 14, 2008)

My stallion Star Spangled Tucker (Tucker)
















Jessi


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Aug 14, 2008)

Triple the Fun, Max is gorgeous!!

I don't have any horses that are strictly tobiano, they all have at least sabino in addition to tobiano. But here you go!

Bob:






Fred (2008 colt, for sale):






Serena:






Pari:






Isis (showing in 2009 with Reflections):


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Aug 14, 2008)

I can't even begin to mention all the awesome beauties posted here. Oh I love the tobies mixed with the sabino etc. Is it just a guessing game when a tobie also carries other color patterns?

Anyone have some Toveros? Ooooooh please please post um!

Oooh Ok now I understand thanks Stephanie. Just learning will read up on this a bit.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Aug 14, 2008)

Mary, most, if not all, of the horses already posted are actually toveros. Tovero just means tobiano + some form of overo, such as sabino, splash or frame.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Aug 14, 2008)

Here is my old Tobiano pony mare. We are still working on gaining weight.







Here is Image. She is a homozygous tobiano mare.






Here is my boy, Dealer.






This is Glitter. My homozygous tobiano yearling filly.






And this is Charming who is also homozygous tobiano.






I also have three minimal overos and two loud colored overos.


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Aug 14, 2008)

What a feast for the eyes! All these gorgeous pintos, don't I love them all!

I own 8 minis, 6 are tobiano pintos. Gotta get some new pictures on my

photobucket album, but here is what I have anyway...

Crystal Ridge Carousel Royale - "Woody"






Conders Debonairs Party Girl - "Fiesta"






Jones Iota Be A Diva - "Diva"






Riversides Rowdys Mercedes - "Mercedes"






Sunrise Hill Sandmans Snow Angel - "Angel" and son BCM IMA Heartbreaker Too - "Prince"






Another of Prince

http://s242.photobucket.com/albums/ff158/Birchcrest/100_1078.jpg

Better picture of Woody






Another of Prince






Thats all.

Cathy

Thats all of them.


----------



## painthorselover (Aug 14, 2008)

Here is My one and only stallion Blazer!






He is Homozoyges for the Tobiano gene!


----------



## ~Dan (Aug 14, 2008)

Triple the Fun said:


> ONE HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Molly, what on earth are you doing wearing flip-flops while working a horse tisk tisk...

Lol, I do it all the time your not alone





sorry couldnt resist\

very nice horse by the way same for everyone


----------



## TTF (Aug 14, 2008)

Arab Luver 4 Life said:


> Molly, what on earth are you doing wearing flip-flops while working a horse tisk tisk...
> Lol, I do it all the time your not alone
> 
> 
> ...


Oh God, lol. Knew someone was gonna get me for that.



I was asked for a quick photo and I ran out and got one. Hehe, I'm not afraid to do it barefoot either.


----------



## painthorselover (Aug 15, 2008)

Here is my 9yr old gelding pony Scout!
















He is Reserve Chanpion!~ I am very proud of him!


----------



## EAD Minis (Aug 15, 2008)

*What beautifull Horses!! Sorry i forgot to add that I believe Gus has some Sabino also along with probably somthing else. Im just learning the colors so if any one wants to add to him please do!!!*


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 15, 2008)

Among our 8 horses - 7 minis and 1 riding horse - are 7 tobianos! The only non-tobiano is our "gray" mare (see avatar) who is frame overo, LWO+. Most of our tobianos have splash, sabino, and/or frame also, but our stallion is LWO- so the rest have not been tested.

You can see them all - including our big horse for whom our farm is named - on our website at www.ontargetminiatures.com

In avatar: B/W mare /portrait layout: Vermilyea Farms Exotic Exposure

Palomino lead line mini: Cay Lees Omegas Champagne on Ice

Driving mini: Mochas CC Rubies & Pearls

Here are the ones that are already on Photobucket:

Stallion SRF Buckshot:






Aloha Acres Fashion by Magic:






SRF Masters Touch (I'll bet he is tovero, with LWO+, but as a gelding has not been tested)






And the "big" horse Target:


----------



## love_casper (Aug 17, 2008)

Late noticing this thread, but here's mine anyway.

Here's Sugar. I love her cuz she looks like she's black with a white mane and tail.


























And here's her daughter Princess - buckskin pinto.
















And here is my stallion Freedom. He is a pintaloosa and I do believe he's got every pinto gene known to man.



But you can definitely see the tobiano.


----------



## Songcatcher (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't think any of mine are strictly Tobiano, but all have other patterns mixed in as well. Here they are:

Bears Snips Illustration (a.k.a. Bandit) with one of his previous colts






Bear Farms Icon Bobby






Bears Queen Of The Isles (who is the granddam of your Eagle)






Gem Dandys TJ (and her homozygous Palomino Pinto colt, Songcatchers Jimdandy To The Rescue, sired by Bandit)






McSperitts Masterpiece Tori






Bears Showin In Genes (minimally marked)






Bear Farms Consider The Lilies (very minimally marked, but lab tested Tobiano)






And my very favorite of all, Bear Farms Nu Genes (Full sister to Bear Farms Consider The Lilies and daughter of Bears Showin In Genes. Also very minimally marked, but lab tested Tobiano)






Can you tell I really like those Bear Farms horses?


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 23, 2008)

beautiful group of tobianos posted here everyone

ours are

our 2008 Bay pinto filly "River" listed on our sale page






2008 Black pinto Filly Socks






our 2005 Homozygous for tobiano stallion "Smokin" now offered on our sale page






another pic of Smokin above






"Lace" 32" homozygous black Pinto mare

Pictured with River her 08 filly






"pooh" chestnut tobiano mare






"Montana" homozygous chestnut mare ,will be on our sales page soon






"Banana" 31.5 silver dapple gelding (our first mini)






"Zippo" 34.5 bay pinto gelding






as you can tell we love pintos


----------



## Latika (Aug 24, 2008)

Beautiful photo's everyone!

This is my stallion, Sabaar, he is Palomino Tobiano










...this one shows his colour a bit more!


----------



## Minimor (Aug 24, 2008)

Here is my one & only pinto--she is tobiano plus splash I believe...

ASPC Fox's Sweet Jewell, 2 years old though these pix were from last year--I haven't taken any of her since we got her this past spring. She is a Hart Breaker/Showman granddaughter.


----------



## Reble (Aug 24, 2008)

Rowdy our 28" future stallion is Homozygous for Tobiano


----------



## BM Miniatures (Aug 25, 2008)

these are our 2 tobiano + Splash

Our Yearling Colt Harry





















and rising 3yr old mare Skye


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2008)

These are my pinto minis, but I am so DUMB on patern. I think my perlino girls and my black pinto gelding on tobiano (???) and my silver dapple mare is tovero (???). My more solid silver dapple mare, I think is a genetic pinto with the white on her face, the spots I've been told indicate sabino on her neck, and a partial blue eye (???). I'm going to guess the buckskin colt is splash (I will test him).

*Anyone who wants to enlighten me, feel free!!!*

*Erica's Sweet as Sugar, a/k/a "Sweetie"*, 2004 perlino pinto BTU granddaughter -- pictured currently and as a foal to better show her markings (TOBIANO?):









*Erica's Double Dipped, a/k/a "Double"*, 2004 perlino pinto BTU granddaughter -- pictured currently and as a foal to better show her markings (TOBIANO?):









*Whinny For Me's AA Eclipse, a/k/a "Eclipse"*, 1999 black pinto driving gelding (TOBIANO?):





*Edgewood Skip to My Lou, a/k/a "Lou"*, 1994 silver dapple pinto mare (TOVERO?):





*Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope, a/k/a "Hope"*, 2002 silver dapple mare with white spots on her neck and a partial blue eye, a daughter of Cross Country's Rowdys Reflection which gives clues to color patern (GENETIC PINTO?):





*Cross Country's Brass Monkey, a/k/a "Monkey"*, 2008 buckskin colt with white face, blue eyes and I think some white on his legs, a son Cross Country's Rowdys Reflection which gives clues to color patern (SPLASH?):


----------



## Shortpig (Aug 25, 2008)

So here are the three tobiano sabino horses at my house. I've had several foals that are but only the three are left here.

First is Koda he is my 3yo gelding who will someday be our pleasure driving horse.











Second is Duckie she is our 6yo mare






And there sire JPF Jimmy Dolittle Tovero Sabino which made breeding fun and interesting











And this was the boss of the group I believe he has the hidden tobino gene


----------



## joylee123 (Aug 30, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Oak Parks Ima Little Blue[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]Vali Mini Ranch Painted Breeze[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]Happy Tails Exceptional Gossip[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]Here's three of my little darlin's






[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Joy[/SIZE]


----------

